# Sneak Peek



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

At what, Another pivoting head bt release.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*not so fast "vicky"*

...with a special Phaze Inhibitor chamber my kangaroo eating, Sheila chaser...


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

ROTFL


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It looks like a preying mantis in that picture.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

Carter Praying Mantis?

Looks like a Klingon battle cruiser to me. Carter Bird of Prey.


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

I think it looks more like a psycho snapping turtle


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Well.............*

Ox........it looks sorta farmilar. Is it going to be called Atension 2 1/2 or 3 The neck looks like my A2


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I can't see the release for the Forest.  

 

Get it?


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

*Re: not so fast "vicky"*



Oxford said:


> *...with a special Phaze Inhibitor chamber my kangaroo eating, Sheila chaser... *


I'm too old to chase sheilas and kangaroo tastes like s%#$$t. You gotta find me a couple of new pastimes OX.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

Maybe it is a new pivoting head that actually works with a d-loop?  

I hope so!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*What ever it is ...*

I'm sure I want one.


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like something I need to have! LOL But, if it's a praying mantis, I hope it's a male, cuz' I don't wanna get eaten. (I'm not gonna be a mate to the male either just in case you had any questions) I was just about to spring and spend my hard earned cash on an AII Solution hook, but........ quit sneaking around Ox., show me more of 'em with details like we talked about! LOL


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

*OOOH OOOH, PICK ME, PICK ME - I know, I know!!!*

A riddle for our fellow AT'ers

What is little and big or sometimes just big and in some circles it's antlers

Answer will follow in about another week


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: not so fast "vicky"*



sfa said:


> *I'm too old to chase sheilas and kangaroo tastes like s%#$$t. You gotta find me a couple of new pastimes OX. *


Heard Kangaroo wasn't to bad, but ostrich tastes betta. 

Of course this is from my cousin. So who knows.


----------



## KCJON (Jun 11, 2003)

I have one and its great 
jon


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Something to give me another bloody nose


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

hoyt_pro said:


> *Something to give me another bloody nose *


Look at the hook on that thing, you could dig some gold with it, too!


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*hey mike*

i have it,yes i thought as much,as soon as i laid eye's on it i new,,,,













chocolate addiction 2


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*seen it*

Vey smooth and it doesn't load up at all on d loop. Double half moons if I remember right. There are a couple of shooters around here that have one.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

*When?*

Hey Oxford,

When will this be available to us?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: hey mike*



goldshy said:


> *i have it,yes i thought as much,as soon as i laid eye's on it i new,,,,
> 
> chocolate addiction 2 *


Nope - not even close Pete


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: OOOH OOOH, PICK ME, PICK ME - I know, I know!!!*



Shooter Mike said:


> *A riddle for our fellow AT'ers
> 
> What is little and big or sometimes just big and in some circles it's antlers
> 
> Answer will follow in about another week    *


Hey Mike..........Don't forget about your Ole Buddy MOBUCK after you shoot it, I will give you a Full Evaluation after you send it to me


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

As long as they use some fatter bar stock so it doesn't bunch up the skin on your index finger causing a bunch of pain. I think a LOT of people bailed on the Chocolate Addiction even though it is a good release because of this pain. See:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=91865

I sold mine because of it...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: not so fast "vicky"*



sfa said:


> *I'm too old to chase sheilas and kangaroo tastes like s%#$$t. You gotta find me a couple of new pastimes OX. *


I wthought you were just too ugly to succeed!   

Roo tastes great!


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

baldmountain said:


> *As long as they use some fatter bar stock so it doesn't bunch up the skin on your index finger causing a bunch of pain. I think a LOT of people bailed on the Chocolate Addiction even though it is a good release because of this pain. See:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=91865
> 
> I sold mine because of it... *


You'll have choices to make with this one


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Shooter Mike said:


> *You'll have choices to make with this one *


OK, I'll bite. How about another hint, Trigger or pure BT? (I'm a pure BT kind of guy...)


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Another something to break the bank...
Man Carters are sexpensive...
j-dawg


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

baldmountain said:


> *OK, I'll bite. How about another hint, Trigger or pure BT? (I'm a pure BT kind of guy...) *


Pure back tension bliss


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

jamaro said:


> *Another something to break the bank...
> Man Carters are sexpensive...
> j-dawg
> *


 But gee they are worth it! Best trigger releases on the market by far!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Shooter Mike said:


> *Pure back tension bliss *


Ok, good.

One of the things that makes the Scott Longhorn such a nice release is that it is comfortable. People talk about the Longhorn being a release for guys with big hands but I have stubby little girl sized hands and I really like the Longhorn. A large part of that I think is because they use a decently wide piece of bar stock for the release and then round it off so it is comfortable.

Compare the handles on the two releases in the picture. The Longhorn is nicely rounded where as the Carter looks a bit narrow and has just had the sharp corners knocked off.

I know I shouldn't be telling the folks at Carter how to make a release. After all they have been VERY successful at making releases. Just about everyone acknowledges that Carter makes the best releases. I just wanted to point out something that has bothered me about the Carter releases I've owned.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Cool -- a new BT head that will be able to go on a variety of release handles (like the Atension or Colby, or maybe even your old Stan, Zenith, or your Longhorn).

Curiousity is officially peaked.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

It appears to be a new model of the Atension.  If it isn't I think the "Praying Mantis" names suits it well...

How do you rate OX getting all the new prototype toys?  I take it you'll be designing the ad for this one too?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Come on Ox*

Dont tease us like this. 

You know DB has to try everthing. You know the saying better shooting through more spending.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Let me quess ...

This is going to be called ...

Dark Chocolate Addiction!


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

Come on OX give us another peak!

PLEASE

PLEASE

PLEASE

I'm a sucker for pure BT releases!


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*I think*

Its just a Larger version of the Atension 2, for the people with larger hands. And a New Cool Head 

Shooter Mike, send me one


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Larger Hands*

That be me! Might be just what I need to put the smackdown on MObuck in Missouri. 

Ox hurry and get that available. Missouri smackdowns coming in Aug.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ox,

Do you have it listed on your website yet?  

We want to buy it now!


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Carter gave me the go-ahead to post the full story and photos so you will see it later tonight after I wrap up the pictures.  


it will be ready to ship in about two weeks.

later
OX


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

baldmountain said:


> *Ok, good.
> 
> One of the things that makes the Scott Longhorn such a nice release is that it is comfortable. People talk about the Longhorn being a release for guys with big hands but I have stubby little girl sized hands and I really like the Longhorn. A large part of that I think is because they use a decently wide piece of bar stock for the release and then round it off so it is comfortable.
> 
> ...


You'll be pleased with this new Carter release and it's options - I promise


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it starts with a famous little battle? Shooter mike is trying to pull the wool over our eyes with his riddles.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Nope, it's a new robot that will soon devour the competition on Robot Wars.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

pointer said:


> *I think it starts with a famous little battle? Shooter mike is trying to pull the wool over our eyes with his riddles. *


Nawwww...c'mon now. We're both right, but mine is a little more "outside the box" You just need to use some lateral thinking. 
Oxyxlean should be posting _"The rest of the story"_ shortly


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

From the clues,

it has to be Little Big Horn.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*The BIGHORN and Little BIGHORN*

Here is the email text from Michelle Davidson (AKA Maddog) at Carter Enterprises.

"As for information, you've figured out for yourself it's a back tension (triggerless) model with a closed jaw, which operates on the principle of rotation. There's obviously the series for medium to large hands (Bighorn) and the series for smaller hands (Little Bighorn). Not only can the amount of travel be adjusted -- much like on the Atension models, but there's also a set screw in the moon for finer adjustments for moon to hook engagement, as well as controlling whether the release does or does not have a "click" before firing."

The retail price is $115.00 for any of the six releases in this series and part numbers are as follows: 

RBBH 1416 -- Bighorn 2-finger 
RBBH 1417 -- Bighorn 3-finger 
RBBH 1418 -- Bighorn 4-finger 

RBLB 1419 -- Little Bighorn 2-finger 
RBLB 1420 -- Little Bighorn 3-finger 
RBLB 1421 -- Little Bighorn 4-finger 

Contact Carter to order yours. They should be shipping in about two weeks. First come, first serve.

http://www.carterenterprises.com/contact.html


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

3 finger Little BigHorn (left) and BigHorn (right)


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

2 finger


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: I think*



MOBUCK said:


> *Its just a Larger version of the Atension 2, for the people with larger hands. And a New Cool Head
> 
> Shooter Mike, send me one *


Well, I was Kinda close heere Wow...talk about Options 
Looks good Carter. Thanks for the Pictures OX


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

My only question is why this isn't in the manufacture's section?


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the information OX...I'll be calling Carter today to place my order! 

The body of the release looks similar to the Atension-2 (3) finger release you posted for sale a while back...


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

So it another pivoting head bt release eh my yankee doodle dandy.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

What are the benefits of a close kaw vs a regular hook on the Atension? Smoother release? Less torque on the D-Loop?


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

How easy it that thing to load?

Also how does it dump? -- The hook appears to be opposite of the usual BT hinge style release. Does it hit the same spot as a notmal BT release.

I guess I will have to see and test one prior to knowing if it would be something I would like.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Rob -- I have not shot it yet since I just finished the photos. I will give it a go and let ya know. Michelle is writing the instructions now.


----------



## KCJON (Jun 11, 2003)

*how it shoots*

Ive shot this thing alot the last few months, and can tell you it shoots easier than any other bt release. Not faster,just easier. Its kinda hard to explain. There is no binding on a d loop at all. It hits the same as my other carter releases. I have shot many 550+ rounds with it this summer,so it works.
Jon marquess


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

You all have it absolutely wrong when discussing what it looks like...

   

I think I've been watching too much Disney Channel...


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

We are now accepting pre-orders for these releases.


----------

